# 1980 Varsity



## Psychographic (Jun 18, 2019)

I still have a few things to work out on it.

The before pics,


















And the after pics,


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jun 18, 2019)

looking good.


----------



## Sven (Jun 18, 2019)

Very cool


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jun 18, 2019)

did you do the paint job yourself? i like the Tikis


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 18, 2019)

That screams California Beaches to me. @tripple3 needs that one! Nice job.


----------



## Colonel Mustard (Jun 18, 2019)

Love that paint!!!


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Jun 18, 2019)

Now that’s a Varsity makeover!


----------



## Eric Amlie (Jun 19, 2019)

Wow!


----------



## Allrounderco (Jun 19, 2019)

Very nice!

Gives me a new perspective on repaints.


----------



## Psychographic (Jun 19, 2019)

Thank you all for the compliments.

I did paint this myself. What you can't see is the pearls I added to the candy colors and the Ice Pearl over the white base. 

I blasted the frame and the only bodywork I did was filling the headbadge holes with a little filler. I even left them a little shallow in case somewhere down the road someone would want to put the badge back on, they could be found easy enough to run a tap through.

The Base is a Fleet White with Ice Pearl mixed into a basecoat minus any pigment. Ice Pearl is like a micro flake that only shows under the light.
Next is a Honda Orange with a gold pearl over it.
Next was Oriental Blue Candy with Silver Macro pearl mixed in.
The last color was Candy Magenta again with Macro Pearl which creates the Purple.
Then I cleared it, striped it and added the Tiki Gods.


----------



## skiptooth (Jun 20, 2019)

Welcome, like the tikis


----------



## Wingslover (Jun 20, 2019)

Holy moly!


----------



## Upchuck79 (Feb 8, 2021)

Work of art!! I have an old Varsity frame on the project down the road list that needs a makeover like this!


----------

